# review of Ipod Touch 2G



## Ramakrishnan (Aug 31, 2009)

ipod touch 2g

I bought an ipod touch 2g. I thought I will share with you my experience of the same.

The following are worth noting:

1. The audio is very average. The Ipod Touch being a premium product, one would have expected the audio will be excellent. I have Sony, Cowon and Creative brand of players. The audio is not nowhere near the quality of the above three. The sound from the speaker is also very tinny . For what purpose Apple provided the speakers, I don't know.

2. The Bluetooth just gives the facility of Bluetooth headset. You cannot transfer files. By using certain software, one can transfer photos between ipod touches only. Apple has for some unknown reason held back file transfer facility.

3. The video is colourful and gorgeous. I was very much satisfied with the video playback. But you cannot play all the formats. 

4. There are many games available. The paid games are worth playing and the free one are very silly. There is this game where you have to make a goat go to the space. I felt very stupid and silly. 

5. The ipod touch is capable of reading all file formats like PDF, MS Office files, jpg, etc. Here again you have to depend on some paid software and transfer file wirelessly to the document folders of such software. Two examples are quick office and PDF Expert. How one wished  Apple provided direct copying files to the Ipod Touch and gave us the facility of reading all the above file formats internally itself.

6. Each and everything you have to do through Itunes. Itunes is a resource hog. For downloading free software from itunes, you have to provide details like your address, credit card no. etc. Then only you will get the userid and password. Without userid and password, you cannot download applications and music from itunes. Now hold your breath, if you provide indian address, you will not be able use the podcasting facility also. They dutifully inform you that in India, this facility is not available. After downloading some free applications, I even got a bill from Apple in my email with nil value.

7. The only difference between and ipod touch and iphone is the camera and phone. Rest is the same. Even the firmware is the same for both of them. Why Apple is charging such a huge price for it's iphone in India beats me. Even the latest firmware OS 3 is free for iphones whereas the ipod touch owners have to shell out money. 

8. All the above make us feel we are in a jail. So hackers have aptly named hacking of certain features "Jailbreak".

9. Browsing the net is a pleasurable experience. By using the Pinch facility, you can zoom to any level. By changing the position of the ipod touch from horizontal to vertical, the web pages will automatically become full screen. But we cannot download. But the facilty can be unlocked by certain hacks. Why Apple is throttling us, we don't know. Setting up the W-Fi and email accounts is very easy. 

10. The battery drains very fast. They say that for audio playback, a full recharge will give us 36 hours. But in reality, we play games, we fiddle with applications and we play videos. The charge drains very fast. Just like Digital Cameras.

11. Apart from the audio problem and locked features, it is a very good product. The touch function is very good. In the beginning, it may a little difficult to get used to but it is very good. It will be worthwhile to buy a screen protector right at the start itself. Otherwise, the screen will become very messy. If Apple cares to do something about the audio problem and locked features, it will become the century's greatest seller. I hope some Apple person will read this.

P.S. I also jailbroke my device on the third day itself. Now I am able to apply custom themes and other fun things. Please note that jailbreaking is not illegal. Only Apple will not give you service.  But Apple is trying to make it illegal. How I don't know. We have paid for the device. It is our right to do whatever we pleased with the device.

image of my custom screen:

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/5989/2009083119581.th.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Aug 31, 2009)

nice review. you better ditch those crappy stock earphones  that come with ipod touch and get Sennhieser's or sony's.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Aug 31, 2009)

I never used those earphones. I am using Creative EP-630.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 1, 2009)

^^ah. they are better than stock headphones but aren't they a bit muddy sounding when it comes to playing tracks with lot of bass and guitars?

I thought that ipod touch 2nd gen has superior audio hardware. hmm.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Sep 1, 2009)

Now it sounds somewhat better. I applied a Volume Boost hack available through Winterboard. Moreover I disabled Equaliser.


----------

